# ScentPurge O3 units



## pasinthrough (Feb 6, 2012)

I found the Whitetail’R ScentPurge units at the ATA show last month. I listened to Scott explain it and I was impressed this technology was actually small, portable and effective for what hunters need. I have seen the large units over the past 20 years or so while working around Hospitals, so I know they work. Before now the units were large and couldn’t be put in a clothes tote or bag. 


<OI received the units I ordered at the ATA show last Thursday. I used the Scentpurge 50 unit in my truck starting that night and my 11 year old F-150 had absolutely no odor to it at all after about 24 hours. I added a Scentpurge 35 unit to a room in our house we use for changing the baby. My wife told me last night it was the best thing she has ever seen for killing odors. Those of you with small children know what I am talking about. I am planning a bear trip for May and will have these units in my gear and clothes bags on that trip. 

<O</O
The 35 unit will work in a vehicle or tote bag. It runs on either 4 AAA batteries or with an AC plug you can purchase separate. The 50 unit comes with an AC plug but the accessory pack includes a 12 volt plug to run in your vehicle, if you have a large truck or SUV. Easy to follow instructions and step by step cleaning photos are included. Cleaning is easy and takes 3 minutes per month if you run them all the time.  These units are effective and worth the price if you ask me. You can see more at this web site under products. www.doetodoor.com<O


----------



## Sterlo58 (Feb 6, 2012)

Interesting, not as expensive as I thought they would be. I will probably stick with my scent control routine and hunt the wind. 

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## pasinthrough (Feb 6, 2012)

I do that too.  On this out of country hunt I'm taking, you don't always know what stand you'll be sitting or what the wind will be doing, so I'm taking all the extra insurance I can get.

Oh and I didn't think they were too expensive either.


----------

